# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Διεθνείς Αγώνες / International Competitions >  Arnold Classic  Amateur Europe 2012 (12-14 Οκτωβρίου,Μαδρίτη)

## Polyneikos

Σε αυτό το τόπικ θα ξεχωρίσουμε τις *ερασιτεχνικες κατηγορίες* του Αrnold Classic Europe που θα πραγματοποιηθεί στην Ισπανία τον Οκτωβριο,καθως από ελληνικής πλευράς θα υπάρξει η΄μεγαλύτερη διεθνής αποστολή ,όσο θυμαμαι,τα τελυταία χρόνια.




> Στο τριήμερο 12-14 Οκτωβρίου θα πραγματοποιηθεί το Ευρωπαικό Arnold Classic στην Μαδρίτη.
> Παραλληλα με τους επαγγελματιες υπάρχουν κατηγορίες ερασιτεχνων ,το επονομαζόμενο Arnold Classic Amateur,αγωνας που ενδιαφερει αρκετους ερασιτέχνες υψηλου επιπεδου.
> Οι συμμετοχες συνηθως ειναι πολλες,μαλιστα οι πρωτες 3 θεσεις στις βαριες κατηγορίες δινουν και επαγγελματικη καρτα.
> (Υπενθυμίζω ότι ετσι ειχε κερδίσει την επαγγελματικη καρτα ο Κεφαλιανος,βγαίνωντας 3ος το 2009)
> Απ΄οτι φαίνεται, η IFBB εχει κανει μεγάλο ανοιγμα στην Ευρωπη,διοργανωνοντας σπουδαίους αγωνες,υπολογίζωντας αρκετα στους Ευρωπαίους αθλητες.



Η ελληνική *IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ* θα στείλει *11 αθλητες* στο συνολο,να διαγωνιστουν σε ενα event που για 4 ημέρες θα τραβήξει τα βλέματα όλου του πλανήτη.

Στην +100 κιλα θα διαγωνιστουν οι *Γιαννης Μαγκος,Γιαννης Τσουνος & Νικος Ανδριακόπουλος* 
Στην +90 θα διαγωνιστεί ο *Γιωργος Παπαδάκης* 
Στην -80 θα διαγωνιστεί ο *Γρηγορης Καραγιαννης
Ο Φώτης Πλευρίτης,*θα διαγωνιστεί στην Masters Βodybuilding
Στην Classic Bodybuilding θα διαγωνιστεί ο *Σταυρος Τριουλίδης* και* ο Σταυρος Κορασάνης*..
Στην Βody Fitness Γυναικών θα διαγωνιστεί η *Νορα Κόλια*
Στην κατηγορία BB Γυναικών θα διαγωνιστουν η *Μαρία Ιορδανοπούλου* και η *Ριτσα Αλογδιανάκη* (το πιο πιθανο είναι να διαγωνιστεί σε ΒΒ κατηγορία).

*Την ελληνική αποστολή θα συνοδευσουν εκ μερους της ελληνικής ομοσπονδίας ο Σπύρος Μπουρναζος και η Βασω Γιαννιώτη.
*
Καλη επιτυχία σε όλη την αποστολή και από εδω θα εχουμε όλη την ενημερωση και την παρουσιαση αυτου του πολυ σηματικου αγωνα.
Επίσης κρίνω σκόπιμο να πω ότι οι πρωτες θεσεις των βαριων κατηγοριων ΒΒ προσφέρουν επαγγελματική κάρτα και (ενδεχομενως,το λεω με επιφύλαξη) συμμετοχή την Κυριακή στον αγωνα με τους επαγγελματίες (Εδω ειναι το θεμα για την επαγγελματική κατηγορία 2012 IFBB Αrnold Classic Europe Pro (11-14 Οκτωβρίου,Μαδρίτη) )

Καλή επιτυχία λοιπον !!

----------


## NASSER

Καλή επιτυχία στην Ελληνική αποστολη!
Ο * Νικος Ανδριακόπουλος* έχει πολύ καιρό να εμφανιστεί σε αγωνιστική σκηνή, αν δεν κάνω λάθος η τελευταία φορά ήταν το 2007 στο grand prix στη Λάρισα. Είναι αθλητής με πολλές μάζες και αν πιάσει φόρμα, όπως το 2004 στο Πανελλήνιο της ΕΟΣΔ που είχε γίνει στο Πειραιά, πιστεύω θα τα πάει πολύ καλά!

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Kαλη επιτυχια σε ολα τα παιδια :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

καλη τυχη σε ολους,κυριως να χαρουν τον αγωνα και να ζησουν το ονειρο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Καποιες πολυτιμες οδηγίες για τους αθλητές μας αλλά και τους συνοδούς ή επισκεπτες,που θα παρευρεθουν στο event :

H αίθουσα του event,όπως θα εχει διαμορφωθεί 



Το πρόγραμμα του ΠαρασκευοΣαββατοΚύριακου

----------


## Polyneikos

Oι κατηγορίες του Αrnold Amateur





O διαχωρισμος της κατηγορίας Classic Bodybuilding (Aναλογία Ύψους-κιλων)

----------


## RAMBO

Eυχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες και καλή επιτυχία στην Ελληνική αποστολή :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Η Ελληνική αποστολή σκοπεύει να βρίσκεται εκεί από την *Τετάρτη,10 Οκτωβρίου* , καθώς την *Πεμπτη* γίνονται από το πρωί στις 10 μέχρι και το βράδυ οι εγγραφές αθλητών,καθως και οι ζυγίσεις.

Η IFBB τονίζει οτι ο καθε αθλητής που θα συμμετάσχει θα πρέπει να είναι *κατοχος της IFBB Ιnternational Card,*κόστους *30 Ευρώ*.
Η συνδρομή του κάθε αθλητή για συμμετοχή θα είναι στα *150 Ευρώ*,συμφωνα με την ανακοινωση της ΙFBB και θα πληρώνονται κατά την ώρα της εγγραφής των αθλητών.

*Το πλήρες πρόγραμμα :















*

----------


## marvin

Καλη επιτυχια σε ολους τους αθλητες μας!!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vagg

και ο nick antony θα παρει μερος σε αυτον τον αγωνα και απο μια φοτο που ειδα φαινεται σε τρομερη κατασταση

----------


## Polyneikos

Πριν προχωρήσω σε μια μίνι παρουσίαση του καθε αθλητή που θα συμμετάσχει,θα πρέπει να αναφερουμε και τα άτομα που βοηθανε την ελληνική αποστολή. 

Εδω θα ήθελα να κανω και μια ιδιαίτερη αναφορα στον *Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο* και την προσπάθεια που καταβάλλει για την επιτυχή μας εκπροσώπηση 
 Η ενεργοποιησή του στην IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ, μέσω του συλλόγου Διάπλαση Αθηνων, εχει κινητοποιήσει πολλους αθλητές, οι οποιοι πιστεύωντας στο πρόσωπο του Μπουρνάζου και διακρίνωντας την ανιδιοτέλεια του , έχουν έρθει κοντά του είτε ως εγγεγραμενοι αθλητές στον Σύλλογο, είτε ως αθλητές που αναζητουν την αγνή υποστήριξη του Σπύρου και την πολύτιμή του εμπειρία , συμμετέχοντας στους αγώνες της ΙFBB.
 Ηδη τα ονόματα των αθλητών που θα διαγωνιστούν στο Arnold Classic εχουν αναφερθεί και καθημερινά υπάρχει επικοινωνία με το πρόσωπο του Σπύρου που όσοι τον ζουν από κοντά και εχουν εικόνα ,διακρίνουν την αφιλοκερδή πρόθεσή του,τον ζήλο, το ενδιαφέρον για την προώθηση των αθλητών για διεθνεις διακρίσεις για να μπορέσουν να αποκατασταθούν σαν επαγγελματίες τόσο στην Ελλάδα όσο και στο εξωτερικό,ανεβάζωντας ετσι το επίπεδο στα πρότυπα των ξενων πρωταθλητών.

Στην προσπάθεια του και στην ενθάρρυνσή του ,ανταποκρίθηκαν πρωταθλητές όπως ο Γιαννης Τσούνος, ο Σταυρος Τριουλίδης,ο Γιαννης Μαγκος, ο Γρηγόρης Καραγιάννης, ο Γιώργος Παπαδάκης,ο Φωτης Πλευρίτης, η Μαρία Ιορδανοπούλου και η Ριτσα Αλογδιανάκη,οι οποίοι   ειναι σε διαρκή επικοινωνία και ο Σπύρος πασχίζει για τα διαδικαστικά της αποστολής (διαμονή αθλητών, εισητήρια κτλ) ,την υποστήριξη τους μέσω χορηγών και φυσικά την ηθική τους στήριξη στο δυσκολο κομμάτι της προετοιμασίας τους ,που απεμεινε. 
Επίσης ο Σπύρος μου εχει αναφερει και τον Τασο Πολίτη,εκπρόσωπο της Weider Helllas,ως εναν ανθρωπο που εχει βοηθησει μεσω της χορηγίας του (χορηγός στον Γιάννη Τσουνο και τον Νίκο Ανδριακόπουλο) αλλά και με τις συνολικες ενέργειες του αυτο το διάστημα ,διευκολύνωντας τους Ελληνες αθλητες να ανταπεξέλθουν.
Καλό ειναι να αναφέρουμε αυτούς τους ανθρώπους που σπονσοράρουν έτσι ώστε να τους δίνουμε την ώθηση να σπονσοράρουν και άλλους αθλητες με αξιωσεις.

Ήδη το 2013 προμηνύεται ακόμα πιο ελπιδοφορο :
Στον συλλογο του Μπουρνάζου εχουν γραφτεί και αλλοι αθλητές και προετοιμαζονται για τις εθνικες αλλα και διεθνείς διοργανωσεις της ΙFBB (Μεσογειακο,Ευρωπαικο,Αrnold Classic κτλ )
 Αρκει να αναφέρω μερικα ονόματα,  Λευτερης Σιδηρόπουλος, Θανάσης Αττιλάκος, Μάριος και Αλεξης Μωυσίδης και επονται και  αλλοι....
Νομίζω ότι αυτοι οι αγώνες ειναι ενα καλο κινητρο για να δοκιμασει καποιος τις δυνάμεις του,ελπίζω να υπάρχει η ανάλογη ενθάρρυνση και συνέχεια σε αυτές τις κινήσεις..

----------


## NASSER

Εγώ αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι πως με την δραστηριοποίηση του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου η ΕΟΣΔ έχει ανταπόκριση των αθλητών που επιλέγουν να λειτουργούν βάση του πλαισίου κανονισμών της. Και επαναλαμβάνω... χάρη του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου! Ίσως θα είναι καλό να μην το αμελούμε και οι άμεσα εμπλεκόμενοι με το χώρο του αθλήματος, να το σεβαστούν.
Ελπίζω η ελληνική αποστολή στην Ισπανία να έχει αξιοπρεπή εμφάνιση ως εθνική ομάδα και να μην επαναλαμβάνονται τα λάθη του παρελθόντος.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο *Νίκος Ανδριακόπουλος* είναι ενας αθλητής που εχει διαγωνιστεί στο παρελθον από τα τελη της δεκαετιας του 90,αν δεν κανω λάθος.
Bαριά και σκληρή κατασκευή...

(Ειναι ο αθλητής με το μπλε μαγιό,απο το *Πανελλήνιο της ΠΕΣΔ το 2001,*μαζί με τον Άρη Παπαδάκη και τον Στελιο Γκίκα)






Τα τελευταία χρονια συμμετείχε στην βαρια κατηγορία της IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ,όπου έφτασε να συμμετεχει σε Elite Pro Grand Prix,ως κάτοχος της Elite Pro Card (ερασιτεχνες της IFBB , με δικαιωμα συμμετοχής σε μια σειρά αγώνων,τα Elite Pro, με χρηματικά έπαθλα)
H τελευταία του συμμετοχή πρέπει να ειναι το *Εlite Pro Grand Tour 2006* στην Αγγλία,όπου συμμετείχε μαζι με τον Γιάννη Βασάλο.







Τα τελευταία χρόνια τον εβλεπα σε αγώνες να καθοδηγεί αθλητές που κατέβαιναν. 
Θα διαγωνιστεί στην βαριά κατηγορία ,SuperHeavyweight,ή στους Masters .

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο *Γιάννης Τσούνος* ,ετοιμάζει το come back του μετά απο 2 χρόνια.
Θηριώδης,βαρύς,ετοιμάζεται να δοκιμάσει τις δυνάμεις στο Arnold Classic Amateur,στην SuperHeavyweight.









Ξεκίνησε να διαγωνίζεται σε αγώνες της NABBA και τα τελευταία χρόνια διαγωνίζεται στην IFBB,ως αθλητής του συλλόγου Διάπλαση Αθηνων...
Στην τελευταία του εμφάνιση,τον Νοέμβριο του 2010, κέρδισε τον Γενικό Τίτλο στο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της IFBB.

----------


## marvin

Πολυ ωραιο το μινι αφιερωμα που κανεις στον καθε αθλητη Polyneikos.Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ:!!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο *Γιαννης Μάγκος*, πολυνίκης πρωταθλητής,από τα "βαρια" όπλα της IFBB.








Εχωντας ξεκινήσει μια αγωνιστική πορεία από το 2004, πλεον είναι σε μια πολυ ώριμη φάση για να κυνηγήσει επαγγελματικούς στοχους.
Πολλές  νίκες,με τις πιο πρόσφατες του νίκες τον Γενικο Τίτλο στο Πανελλήνιο Κυπελλο της IFBB τον Οκτωβρίο,τον Γενικό Τιτλο στο Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα της Στυλίδας τον Ιουνιο του 2012 και την 2η θεση στο Μεσογειακό...







Θα διαγωνιστεί (που αλλού; )  στην SuperHeavyweight κατηγορία. Καλή επιτυχία στον Γιάννη !

----------


## Polyneikos

2 κατηγορίες θα δοκιμαστούν για πρωτη φορά στο Arnold Classic Amateur : 
*Women's Physique & Men΄s Athletic Physique*

Aνεβαζω 4 αρχεία σε pdf μορφή (απαιτείται πρόγραμμα Acrobat Reader για την αναγνωση του),με τις οδηγίες  και τα κριτηρια για τις κατηγορίες αυτες...

Eδω είναι και τα λινκς ,από το επίσημο site της ΙFBB

*Women's Physique 

*http://www.ifbb.com/pdf/Women_Physique_Rules_150712.pdf

http://www.ifbb.com/pdf/international-women-s-physique_EN.pdf
*
Men΄s Athletic Physique*

http://www.ifbb.com/pdf/international-men-s-physique_EN.pdf


http://www.ifbb.com/pdf/internationa...hysique_EN.pdf

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην Heavyweight κατηγορία (+90) θα διαγωνιστεί ο  *Γιωργος Παπαδάκης 



*

Εμπειρος αθλητής,με πολλους αγώνες στην πορεία του και Γενικους Τίτλους,σε WABBA, ΠΕΣΔ, NABBA, εναν Παγκόσμιο Τίτλο το 2010 στην WABBA,πλέον αθλητης της IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ ,στοχεύει σε διεθνείς παρουσίες...*









*

----------


## marvin

Καλη επιτυχια να εχει ο κ. Παπαδακης.


Διαβαζοντας τα λιγκ που εδωσες για την κατηγορια Women's Physique να πω οτι δεν γνωριζα πως στην τελικη εξαδα η βαθμολογια ξαναξεκινα απο το 0.Πιστευα οτι ''κατι'' απο τα προκριματικα τους ακολουθει.Αν σκεφτεις οτι λενε πως ο νικητης ουσιαστικα εχει κριθει απο το πρωι,τουλαχιστον ετσι λενε σε δικους μας αγωνες και οντως απειρη σε αυτα πιστευα οτι κατι τετοιο παιζει και εξω.Ενδιαφερον πληροφοριες σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ!

----------


## Polyneikos

O Σταύρος Τριουλίδης θα συμμετάσχει στην κατηγορία Classic Βodybuilding -1,80.



Εχωντας κερδίσει τα πάντα στην Ελλάδα στις κατηγορίες που συμμετείχε (Body Fitness & Classic Bodybuilding) ,αλλά και ενα Παγκόσμιο Τίτλο στην WABBA και ενα Μεσογειακό στην IFBB,πλέον στοχεύει στο Arnold Classic Amateur ως το επόμενό του βήμα αλλά και το Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα Classic Bodybuilding που πραγματοποιείται στην Σόφια της Βουλγαρίας στις 25 Νοεμβρίου...




Σκληρός αθλητής,πειθαρχημένος και μεθοδικός στις προετοιμασίες του ο Σταύρος,περιμένουμε διάκριση  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## marvin

Καλη επιτυχια και σε αυτο το βημα του κ Τριουλιδη.Απο τους πολυ καλους αθλητες που εχουμε! :03. Clap:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Μερικές σημερινές φωτογραφίες της Ρίτσας Αλογδιανάκη, 10 μέρες πριν από τον αγώνα.

----------


## Polyneikos

O Γρηγόρης Καραγιάννης θα συμμετέχει στην κατηγορία  -80κ.




Παλιος αθλητής μο οποίος επανήλθε το 2010,εκτοτε συμμετέχει ανελλιπως, κερδίζωντας την κατηγορία του,με πρόσφατη τις νίκες του στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της Στυλίδας τον Ιούνιο του 2012 και στο Πανελληνιο Κυπελλο τον Οκτώβριο του 2011.





Επίσης εχει συμμετάσχει και στα Μεσογειακά το 2011 στην Μαλτα και το 2012 στην Στυλίδα...

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο *Φώτης Πλευρίτης* ,πρωταθλητής από το Αγρίνιο,ξεκίνησε το Bodybuilding απο παλια..




Αγωνιζόταν την δεκαετία του 1990 κυρίως αλλα πρόσφατα ,το 2010,εκανε ενα δυναμικό comeback,κερδίζωντας όλους τους αγώνες που συμμετείχε το φθινόπωρο,ξεκινώμτας από το grand prix στην Καλαμάτα,συνεχίζωντας στην WABBA στο Mr Οδύσσεια και στο Παγκόσμιο αλλα και στο Παγκόσμιο της NABBA-WFF.
Ακριβώς 2 χρόνια μετά ,περιμενουμε στο Arnold Classic Amateur την επανεμφάνισή του...








(Λογικά) Θα διαγωνιστεί στην κατηγορία Μasters

----------


## Polyneikos

O *Σταύρος Κορασάνης* ήταν μια από τις τελευταίες προσθήκες της αποστολής και θα διαγωνιστεί στις κατηγορίες Classic Bodybuilding
Από μικρή ηλικία ξεκίνησε το αγωνιστικό κομματι,από τις junior κατηγορίες και μετέπειτα όταν πήγε στις αντρικες κατηγορίες αγωνιζόταν ως Fitness...
Xαμηλων τόνων ατομο και αθλητής που αγαπαει αυτό που κανει και είναι κοντά στον χώρο,είτε ως αθλητής,ειτε ως γυμναστηριούχος,είτε ως διοργανωτης αγωνων Mr Κρήτη












Και μια φωτογραφία σε ενα comparison με τον Muscleboss ,Παναγιώτη,το 2003 στην WABBA.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Καλή επιτυχία στο φίλο Σταύρο Κορασάνη! Είναι σε πολύ καλή φόρμα και θα κάνει μια αξιόλογη εμφάνιση  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko

να ευχηθουμε τα καλυτερα στην ελληνικη αποστολη!!! :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## korasanis

Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω πολύ τα παιδιά του Forum για την υποστήριξη τους και ελπίζω να κάνω μια καλή εμφάνιση και να φανώ αντάξιος των περιστάσεων.

----------


## Polyneikos

Σταυρο καλη επιτυχία σου ευχόμαστε και σε όλη την αποστολή,να τους μεταφέρεις ότι το  :bodybuilding.gr:  τους στηρίζει.
Εισαι σε πολύ καλή φόρμα απ΄οτι δείχνουν οι φωτογραφίες. :03. Clap: 
Περιμενουμε νέα σας και εξελίξεις  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλή επιτυχία στον Σταύρο και σε όλα τα παιδιά που θα μας εκπροσωπήσουν  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Kαλη επιτυχια σε ολα τα παιδια ,φαινεται οτι ειναι σε πολυ καλη κατασταση.

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Καλή επιτυχία κι από μένα Σταύρο,πολύ καλή κατάσταση! :02. Welcome: 
Προσπάθησε να μην έχεις άγχος και να χαρείς όλο το γεγονός,αυτό είναι το σημαντικότερο!

----------


## Dreiko

Kαποιες πρωτες φωτογραφιες της Ριτσας Αλογδιανακη.

----------


## NASSER

Μια φωτο του Γρηγόρη

----------


## xristosgaz

> Μια φωτο του Γρηγόρη


ποια κατηγορια ειναι αυτη; -80 δεν νομιζω πολυ μεγαλος μου φαινεται ο μεσαιος για -80.Μπραβο στον Γρηγορη!

----------


## NASSER

Μαρία Ιαρδονοπούλου κατηγορία bodybuilding γυναικών!

----------


## NASSER

Συνεχεια φώτο Μαρίας Ιoρδανοπούλου.

----------


## Dreiko

Καποιες ακομα φωτογραφιες του Γρηγορη Καραγιαννη.

----------


## NASSER

Τρίτος ο Γρηγόρης στην κατηγορία -80 Kg  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Dreiko

Συγχαρητηρια στον Γρηγορη!!! :03. Clap: 
Αλλη μια διεθνης διακριση για αυτον!

----------


## Diomidis Mavroudis

Πολλα πολλα μπραβο στο Γρηγορη !!!!!! Μεγαλη επιτυχια η 3η θεση σε αγωνα τοσο υψηλου επιπεδου !!!!!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Μπράβο Γρηγόρη,πολύ βελτιωμένος! :03. Clap: 
Συγχαρητήρια!

----------


## goldenera

Συγχαρητήρια στον αθλητή μας :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## grtech

Καλή επιτυχία σε όλοι την Ελληνική αποστολή, αξίζουν πολλά μπράβο για την παρουσία, την συμμετοχή και τον κόπο τους.  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Ο Γρηγορης εχει κανει πολλες επιτυχιες,αλλα η συγκεκριμενη ειναι η σπουδαιοτερη απο ολες.Συγχαρητηρια.

----------


## Dreiko

*Ρίτσα Αλογδιανάκη: 8η θέση*




*Μαρία Ιορδανοπούλου: 14η θέση*




*Γρηγόρης Καραγιάννης: 3η θέση*

----------


## Dreiko

Δυο ακομα φωτογραφιες του Γρηγορη:

----------


## goldenera

Ζane style :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ο 1ος γινεται pro?

----------


## NASSER

Στη κατηγορία Master +40  είχαμε στη τέταρτη θέση τον Φώτη Πλευρίτη! Πολύ καλή παρουσία σε μια κατηγορία φωτιά και με πολύ υψηλό επίπεδο.
Στη κατηγορία bodybuilding classic Κορασάνης και Τριουλίδης δεν μπήκαν εξάδα.
Η Νόρα Κόλια σε μια κατηγορία φωτά δεν κατάφερε να πλασαριστεί στην εξάδα, ωστόσο έκανε μια αξιόλογη εμφάνιση!

Κυριακή 14/10 αγωνίζονται στην +90kg ο Γιώργος  Παπαδάκης που είναι σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση και με πολύ καλή ψυχολογία. Στη κατηγορία +100kg συμμετέχουν Γιάννης Μάγκος, Γιάννης Τσούνος και Νίκος Ανδριακόπουλος. Ελπίζουμε να πλασαριστούν σε καλές θέσεις, καθώς ο ανταγωνισμός εἰναι πολύ υψηλός και όσοι συμμετέχουν στοχεύουν στην απόκτηση επαγγελματικής κάρτας IFBB PRO.

Γενικά να αναφέρουμε πως μέχρι στιγμής πρόκειται για τον υψηλότερο σε δυσκολία Amateur  αγώνα στην Ευρώπη και οι αγωνιζόμενοι πάνε πολύ καλά προετοιμασμένοι με πολλές εμπειρίες αγωνιστικές στη πλάτη τους.

Καλή επιτυχία στους αθλητές! Το ότι στάθηκαν αξιοπρεπέστατα σε μια τέτοια διοργάνωση, είναι υπεραρκετό!  :03. Clap:

----------


## Dreiko

*BB Classic* εως *1.75 15ος ο Κορασανης*,και εως *1.80 13ος ο Τριουλιδης*.Υψηλοτατος ο ανταγωνισμος,με πολλες συμμετοχες!!
Παιδια σας ευχαριστουμε για τη προσπαθεια σας! :08. Toast:

----------


## Dreiko

> Στη κατηγορία Master +40  είχαμε στη τέταρτη θέση τον Φώτη Πλευρίτη!


Κατηγορια *Master +90kg 4oς ο Πλευριτης!* :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Dreiko

Κατηγορια *Bodyfitness εως 1.63*,αγωνιστηκε η* Νορα Κολλια* που δυστυχως λογω πληθωρας συμμετοχων,και υψηλοτατου επιπεδου δεν επιασε τη 15αδα.
Παρ'ολα αυτα τιποτα δεν αναιρει τη προσπαθεια και την αξια της πρωταθλητριας μας!! :03. Clap:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Πολλα μπραβο σε ολους και ολες :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  και καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## grtech

Βίντεο απο την κατηγορία woman bodybuilding με την συμετοχή της Ελληνίδας Μαρίας Ιορδανοπούλου νο: 126  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  αλλά και της Κατερίνας Κύπτοβα  νο: 123  :03. Thumb up: , που έχει σχολιαστεί μέσα απο το bodybuilding.gr.

----------


## Dreiko

Πρωτες φωτογραφιες του Γιωργου Παπαδακη.

----------


## Dreiko

*Tσουνος και Μαγκος:*








*Μαγκος*





*Μια γευση απο τις συμμετοχες στην +100!*

----------


## NASSER

κατηγορία +100kg Μάγκος και Τσούνος

----------


## Dreiko

να σημειωσω σε αυτη τη φαση οτι ο Νικος Ανδριακοπουλος δε φαινεται να συμμετασχει συμφωνα με την επισημη λιστα...

----------


## Dreiko

> Κατηγορια *Master +90kg 4oς ο Πλευριτης!*


Στην ιδια κατηγορια αγωνιστηκε τελικα και ο* Νικος Ανδριακοπουλος*,οπου κατεταγη *12ος*... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Βίντεο απο την κατηγορία woman bodybuilding με την συμετοχή της Ελληνίδας Μαρίας Ιορδανοπούλου νο: 126  αλλά και της Κατερίνας Κύπτοβα  νο: 123 , που έχει σχολιαστεί μέσα απο το bodybuilding.gr.


Ωραιο το Βιντεο ,αλλα απο θεμα ποιοτητας ,''ζουμαριζματων'' ,κ γενικα σωστης σκηνοθεσιας ,μαλλον οι καμεραμαν θα πρεπει να παρουν μαθηματα απο Polyneikos k Rampo :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dreiko

> *BB Classic* εως *1.75 15ος ο Κορασανης*,και εως *1.80 13ος ο Τριουλιδης*.Υψηλοτατος ο ανταγωνισμος,με πολλες συμμετοχες!!
> Παιδια σας ευχαριστουμε για τη προσπαθεια σας!


*Σταυρος Κορασανης*




*Σταυρος Τριουλιδης*

----------


## Dreiko

*Μαγκος* και *Τσουνος* δυστυχως δεν καταφεραν να πλασαριστουν στην 15αδα,των *+100kg*.
Συγχαρητηρια για τη προσπαθεια τους!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Dreiko

O *Γ.Παπαδακης* αγωνιστηκε στην *+90* κατηγορια,οπου δυστυχως δεν επιασε 15αδα.
Μπραβο για τη προσπαθεια του! :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Mερικά αποτελέσματα κατηγοριών του αγώνα :

*Junior Men
*
* 1. Raul Maghir*
 2. Daniel Galvao
 3. Ruben Reyes
 4. Gasparotto Wesley
 5. Burnaev Yury
 6. David Campos
 7. Norbert Zajac
 8. Ficetola Roberto
 9. Atanas Dimitrov
 10. Alex Stolk
 11. Rehmann Akthar
 12. Angel Diaz

* Master Men 50-59
*
*1. Rafael Arana*
 2. Jose Rebolo
 3. Josι Eichler
 4. Eduardo Santos
 5. Eduardo Zoega
 6. Vergiani Antonio
 7. Minoccari Maurizio
 8. Almir Fernandes
 9. Alois Rettenwender

* Masters Men Over 60
**
 1. Bernie Cooper*
 2. Rafael Vera
 3. Gilles Pomerleau
 4. Karl Hannig
 5. Eduardo Asuncion
 6. Dion Friedland

 *Men Up to 70kg
*
*1. Jose Santos* 
 2. Ismaiel Boruco 
 3. Branciamore Fabio 
 4. Johnatan Reverte 
 5. Osman Golak 
 6. Hamidreza Moradkhani 
 7. Soepe Koese
 8. Sιbastien Natiez
 9. Ashly Kumar
 10. Tcvetan Tcvetanov
 11. Bertelli Giangiacomo
 12. Capucci Carlo
 13. Alberto Aparicio
 14. Philippe Durieux
 15. Manuel Miguens
 Francisco Assis 
 Brocca Sandro
 Hόseyin Cece

* Men Up to 75kg*

* 1. Karol Malecki* 
 2. Maggiore Corrado 
 3. Morteza Norouzi 
 4. Orabile Botshelo 
 5. Amado Sαnchez 
 6. Francisco Assis 
 7. Fabbian Lorenzo
 8. Evren Temel
 9. Cristian Ciuca
 10. Grzegorz Ozga
 12. Martin Yankov
 13. Bertuzzi Christian
 14. Kubilay Korkmaz

* Men Up to 80kg
*
*1. Ahmad Paydar* 
 2. Sharapov Andriy 
* 3. Grigorios Karagiannis* 
 4. Alberto Martinez 
 5. Korkosenko Oleg 
 6. Omar Riahi 
 7. Carl McVittie
 8. Aarron Lambert
 9. Martinez Matteo
 10. Luc Chabot
 11. Erico Contarini

*
Γρηγόρης Καραγιάννης 




*

----------


## Polyneikos

* Men Up to 85kg
*
* 1. Vojtech Koritensky* 
 2. Saeid Chaijan 
 3. Alexander Kodzoev 
 4. Masalov Artem 
 5. Szymon Lada 
 6. Jose Acosta 
 7. Ahmed Ubeidi
 8. Mariyan Frengiev
 9. Yavuz Oymak
 10. Hernan Lugo
 11. Daniel Roshkov
 12. Gabriel Opare
 13. Jose Morales
 14. Sergio Sabou
 15. Nikola Demo
 Astanin Vladislav
 Dawid Geler
 Saidaliave Saidhafiz
 Bublikov Konstantin

* Men Up to 90kg
*
* 1. Alexander Kodzoev* 
 2. Reza Bidkorpeh 
 3. Ricardo Correia 
 4. Delluomo Emiliano 
 5. Jose Clemente 
 6. Atanas Nikolaev 
 7. Ott Kiivikas
 8. Benjamin Brisset
 9. Peter Lagermand
 10. Gorka Fernandez
 11. Jimmy Gomez
 12. Jose Rebolo
 13. Mohsen Shahbanee
 14. Santiago Linares
 15. Jakub Potocki
 Arash Navidi
 Fernando Navarro
 Alexis Castillo
 Dean Lesiak
 Sadik Inan
 Santini Giorgio
 Meiattini Simone
 Mele Vito
 Martin Rezek
 Nathaniel Veeris
 Rouhollah Mirhosseini
 Boyhlal Chakib
 Toni Tejera



*Women Bodybuilding
*
* 1. Jacqueline Fuchs*
 2. Katerina Kyptova
 3. Salla Kauranen
 4. Jana Bendovα
 5. Elena Stasiukyniene
 6. Virginia Macνas
 7. Nidia Ocampos
 8. Tuboltseva Liudmila
 9. Karolνna Holubcovα
 10. Simone Oliveira
 11. Suzy Kellner
 12. Belyakova Olga
 13. Gastaldi Federica
* 14.Maria Iordanopoulou*
 15. Cordio Enza
 Lenka Mrkvovα
 Romashko Nataliya

*Physique 
*
*Women Up to 163cm
*
* 1. Zsuzsanna Tirpak*
 2. Nora Girones
 3. Tuboltseva Liudmila
 4. Noemia Abreu
 5. Kristina Dybdahl
 6. Polliana Silva
 7. Alina Cepurniene
* 8. Elefteria Alogdianaki*
 9. Isabella Oliveira
 10. Elena Bertsch
 11. Christina Marostordai

* Women Over 163cm
*
* 1. Eva Pogacnik*
 2. Lorena Inarra
 5. Parisi Ester
 6. Branislava Jovanovic
 7. Maria Wattel
 8. Josie Keck
 9. Sotirova Monika

*Junior Women Bodyfitness
*
* 1. Gorun Doina*
 2. Barbora Cernakova
 3. Hafdis Asbergsdottir
 4. Leidy Hernandez
 5. Roxanne Lensveld


*Bikini 
*
*Overall
*
* 1. Tanja Canc*
 2. Vladimira Krasova
 3. Amy Wright

* Up to 163cm
*
* 1. Amy Wright*
 2. Cynthia Benoit
 3. Heather Schofield
 4. Sara Rodrνguez
 5. Valeria Amirato
 6. Inmaculada Gual
 7. Beth Workman
 8. Erika Pacaud
 9. Kristνn Guolaugsdottir
 10. My Coustels
 11. Ewa Zegan
 12. Pavlova Oksana
 13. Daniela Liebers
 14. Madalena Belchior
 15. Lisdanet Escobar
 Kornelia Pietrzyk
 Brigitta Hidasi
 Melinda Zsiga
 Marie Draskovicova
 Nikki Jenkins
 Stefany Princess
 Noemν Veses
 Ana Hernandez
 Elena Corouneanu
 Virginia Maidana

* Up to 168cm 
*
*1. Tanja Canc*
 2. Karina Antovska
 3. Marcia Souza
 4. Diachuk Liudmila
 5. Timea Varga
 6. Nina Silic
 7. Eregina Svetlana
 8. Ana Fragoso
 9. Moriana Men
 10. Nevskaya Natalia
 11. Mariella Pellegrino
 12. Natassia Jaffe
 13. Margrιt Jσnsdottir
 14. Rudenko Zinaida
 15. Frida Horvath
 Veronica Fernandez
 Jenny Lithgow
 Maliarova Hanna
 Marina Diaz
 Iannone Giorgia
 Stefanie Juliana
 Adela Sajn
 Pezza Anna

* Over 168cm
*
* 1. Vladimira Krasova*
 2. Rhiannon Harris
 3. Egle EllerNabi
 4. Martina Abukhlal
 5. Jana Majernikova
 6. Adalheidur Olafsdottir
 7. Angιline Jeanson
 8. Olivia Vaughn
 9. Marie Miksova
 10. Magnea Gunnarsdottir
 11. Szilvia Sonyak
 12. Margrιt Rφgnvaldsdσttir
 13. Karen Rνchards
 14. Schagrkovich Alice
 15. Petra Redl
 Makeieva Anzhela
 Vilborg Sigbσrsdσttir
 Sigridur Omarsdottir
 Inga Jσnsdσttir
 Zsuzsanna Konok
 Anna Virmajoki
 Sonia Montes

----------


## Polyneikos

*Γενικός Νικητής  του Arnold Classic Amateur ο Alexander Kodzoev , νικητής της κατηγορίας -90κ.*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men Classic Bodybuilding -1.80*, με συμμετοχή του *Σταύρου Τριουλίδη (13η θέση)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Women Bodybuilding* , με την συμμετοχή της *Μαρίας Ιορδανοπούλου (14η θέση)












*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Women Physique -163cm ,* με την συμμετοχή της* Ρίτσας Αλογδιανάκη (8η θέση)



















*

----------


## chrisberg

> *Μαγκος* και *Τσουνος* δυστυχως δεν καταφεραν να πλασαριστουν στην 15αδα,των *+100kg*.
> Συγχαρητηρια για τη προσπαθεια τους!!


Nα διευκρινήσουμε εδώ ότι μόνο 
οι 15 πρώτοι έχουν βαθμολογηθεί
οι υπόλοιποι είναι με αύξοντα αριθμό!!!
Συγχαρητηρια σε όλη την Ελληνική αποστολή!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Kατηγορία SuperHeavyweight (+100κ.),* με συμμετοχές του *Γιάννη Μάγκου* και του* Γιάννη Τσούνου*

----------


## Polyneikos

> Nα διευκρινήσουμε εδώ ότι μόνο 
> οι 15 πρώτοι έχουν βαθμολογηθεί
> οι υπόλοιποι είναι με αύξοντα αριθμό!!!
> Συγχαρητηρια σε όλη την Ελληνική αποστολή!!!


Μιχάλη ευχαριστούμε για την διευκρίνιση.
Γνωρίζω  ότι παρευρέθηκες σε αυτό το μεγάλο γεγονός.Περιμενουμε τις δικές σου παραστάσεις και εντυπώσεις  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## chrisberg

> Μιχάλη ευχαριστούμε για την διευκρίνιση.
> Γνωρίζω  ότι παρευρέθηκες σε αυτό το μεγάλο γεγονός.Περιμενουμε τις δικές σου παραστάσεις και εντυπώσεις



Αλήθεια?
Και τις μηνύσεις ποιός θα τις φάει??? :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure: 
Ασε που δε θα μου ξαναμιλήσει ο Dreiko!!! :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μια γρήγορη ανασκόπηση όλων των κατηγοριών του αγώνα :

Junior women’s bodyfitness

*Νικήτρια ανακυρήχτηκε η *Doina Gorun* από την *Ιταλία*
Την πρωτη τριάδα συμπλήρωσαν οι Barbora Cernαkovα (2nd place) & Hafdνs Αsbergsdσttir (3rd place).






*



Junior Women Bodyfitness

 1. Gorun Doina
*2. Barbora Cernakova
 3. Hafdis Asbergsdottir
 4. Leidy Hernandez
 5. Roxanne Lensveld

*
Junior men’s bodybuilding
*
Νικητής ανακυρήχτηκε ο  *Raul Maghir* από την  *Ρουμανία*
Την πρωτη τριάδα συμπλήρωσαν οι Wesley Gasparotto (Italy) & Yury Burnaev (Russia) 



*



Junior Men

 1. Raul Maghir
*2. Daniel Galvao
 3. Ruben Reyes
 4. Gasparotto Wesley
 5. Burnaev Yury
 6. David Campos
 7. Norbert Zajac
 8. Ficetola Roberto
 9. Atanas Dimitrov
 10. Alex Stolk
 11. Rehmann Akthar
 12. Angel Diaz

----------


## Polyneikos

*Women’s bikini fitness up to* *163 cm

*Η *Amy Wright* κατέλαβε την 1η θέση.
Η  Cynthia Benoit από τον Καναδά βγήκε 2η και η Heather Schofield από το Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο βγήκε 3η




*


**Up to 163cm
 1. Amy Wright
*2. Cynthia Benoit
 3. Heather Schofield
 4. Sara Rodrνguez
 5. Valeria Amirato
 6. Inmaculada Gual
 7. Beth Workman
 8. Erika Pacaud
 9. Kristνn Guolaugsdottir
 10. My Coustels
 11. Ewa Zegan
 12. Pavlova Oksana
 13. Daniela Liebers
 14. Madalena Belchior
 15. Lisdanet Escobar
 Kornelia Pietrzyk
 Brigitta Hidasi
 Melinda Zsiga
 Marie Draskovicova
 Nikki Jenkins
 Stefany Princess
 Noemν Veses
 Ana Hernandez
 Elena Corouneanu
 Virginia Maidana
*

Women’s bikini fitness up to* *168 cm

*Η *Tanja Canc (Slovenia)* κατέλαβε την 1η θέση.
Η Karina Antovska (Slovakia) πήρε την 2η θεση  και η Βραζιλιάνα Marcia Goncalves πήρε την 3η θέση




*


Up to 168cm 

1. Tanja Canc
*2. Karina Antovska
 3. Marcia Souza
 4. Diachuk Liudmila
 5. Timea Varga
 6. Nina Silic
 7. Eregina Svetlana
 8. Ana Fragoso
 9. Moriana Men
 10. Nevskaya Natalia
 11. Mariella Pellegrino
 12. Natassia Jaffe
 13. Margrιt Jσnsdottir
 14. Rudenko Zinaida
 15. Frida Horvath
 Veronica Fernandez
 Jenny Lithgow
 Maliarova Hanna
 Marina Diaz
 Iannone Giorgia
 Stefanie Juliana
 Adela Sajn
 Pezza Anna
*


Women’s bikini fitness οver 168 cm*

H *Vladimira Krasova (**Czech**Republic**)* aνακυρήχτηκε νικήτρια και η Rhiannon Harris (Australia) στην 2η θέση.
Η Egle Eller-Nabi από την Εσθονία κατέλαβε την 3η θέση.





*


**Over 168cm

 1. Vladimira Krasova
*2. Rhiannon Harris
 3. Egle EllerNabi
 4. Martina Abukhlal
 5. Jana Majernikova
 6. Adalheidur Olafsdottir
 7. Angιline Jeanson
 8. Olivia Vaughn
 9. Marie Miksova
 10. Magnea Gunnarsdottir
 11. Szilvia Sonyak
 12. Margrιt Rφgnvaldsdσttir
 13. Karen Rνchards
 14. Schagrkovich Alice
 15. Petra Redl
 Makeieva Anzhela
 Vilborg Sigbσrsdσttir
 Sigridur Omarsdottir
 Inga Jσnsdσttir
 Zsuzsanna Konok
 Anna Virmajoki
 Sonia Montes*



Women’s Οverall bikini fitness 

**1.Tanja Canc 
*2. Vladimira Krasova 
3. Amy Wright
*


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Master men’s bodybuilding, age 50-59
*
 Νικητής ανακυρήχθηκε ο Γενικός Νικητής των Μasters του ΠανευρωπαΪκού του 2009 ,*Rafael Arana* ,από την* Ισπανία*






 

 *Master Men 50-59

 1. Rafael Arana*
 2. Jose Rebolo
 3. Josι Eichler
 4. Eduardo Santos
 5. Eduardo Zoega
 6. Vergiani Antonio
 7. Minoccari Maurizio
 8. Almir Fernandes
 9. Alois Rettenwender
 
*Master men’s bodybuilding, age over 60*

 Nικητής ανακυρήχθηκε ο *Bernie Cooper* από το *Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο


*





*Masters Men Over 60

 1. Bernie Cooper*
 2. Rafael Vera
 3. Gilles Pomerleau
 4. Karl Hannig
 5. Eduardo Asuncion
 6. Dion Friedland

----------


## Polyneikos

*Women’s bodybuilding

*Νικήτρια της κατηγορίας ανακυρήχθηκε μια καινουργια αθλητρια του ΒΒ και πρώην παγκόσμια πρωταθλητρια του Thai Boxing, *Jacqueline Fuchs* από την* Σουηδία*
Η Katerina Kyptowa από την Τσεχία βγήκε 2η και η  Salla Kauranen από την Φινλανδία βγήκε 3η.





*


Women Bodybuilding
*
* 1. Jacqueline Fuchs*
 2. Katerina Kyptova
 3. Salla Kauranen
 4. Jana Bendovα
 5. Elena Stasiukyniene
 6. Virginia Macνas
 7. Nidia Ocampos
 8. Tuboltseva Liudmila
 9. Karolνna Holubcovα
 10. Simone Oliveira
 11. Suzy Kellner
 12. Belyakova Olga
 13. Gastaldi Federica
* 14.Maria Iordanopoulou*
 15. Cordio Enza
 Lenka Mrkvovα
 Romashko Nataliya

Εδώ συμμετείχε η *Μαρία Ιορδανοπούλου* από ελληνικής πλευράς σε μια πραγματικά πολυ δύσκολη κατηγορία

----------


## Polyneikos

Mια καινούργια κατηγορία για τις γυναίκες στην ΙFBB, η *Women’s Physique* ,όπου χωρίστηκε σε 2 υποκατηγορίες :
*Women’s Physique*  μέχρι 1.63 &  *Women’s Physique* πάνω από 1.63.

 Η *Zsuzsanna Tirpak* από την *Ουγγαρία* κέρδισε την χαμηλή κατηγορία








*Women Physique Up to 163cm*

* 1. Zsuzsanna Tirpak*
 2. Nora Girones
 3. Tuboltseva Liudmila
 4. Noemia Abreu
 5. Kristina Dybdahl
 6. Polliana Silva
 7. Alina Cepurniene
* 8. Elefteria Alogdianaki*
 9. Isabella Oliveira
 10. Elena Bertsch
 11. Christina Marostordai

Η *Ρίτσα Αλογδιανάκη* μας εκπροσώπησε σε αυτή την κατηγορία ,σε ενα come back μετα από αρκετά χρόνια,καταλαμβάνωντας την 8η θέση



Η *Eva Pogacnik* από την *Σλοβενία* κέρδισε την ψηλη κατηγορία 







* Women* *Physique* *Over 163cm

 1. Eva Pogacnik*
 2. Lorena Inarra
 5. Parisi Ester
 6. Branislava Jovanovic
 7. Maria Wattel
 8. Josie Keck
 9. Sotirova Monika

----------


## Dreiko

> Ασε που δε θα μου ξαναμιλήσει ο Dreiko!!!


Μπα...δε κραταω κακιες εγω... :02. Welcome:

----------


## NASSER

Φώτο από το προσωπικό αρχείο του Φώτη Πλευρίτη που κατέλαβε την 4η θέση στη  κατηγορία master +40. Μεγάλος ο ανταγωνισμός αλλά και Φώτης πολύ καλά  προετοιμασμένος!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μen Bodybuilding up to 70 kg

*Νικητής ο 6 φορές Παγκόσμιος Πρωταθλητής και νικητής του Arnold America 2011 &  and Arnold Europe ,*Carlos Santos (Brazil)*, 
2ος ο Γερμανός  Ismaile Boruco,και 3oς ο Fabio Branciamore (Italy)

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bodybuilding up to 75 kg

*Νικητής ο Karol Malecki  από την Πολωνία ο οποίος είχε κερδίσει την 2η θέση στο  Arnold America 2011 και είχε κερδίσει το  
Amateur στο Λονδίνο. 
2ος ο Corrado Maggiore (Italy)ο οποίος είχε κερδίσει την 2η θεση στο Arnold Europe 2011
3ος ο Morteza Norouzi

----------


## LION



----------


## Polyneikos

> Φώτο από το προσωπικό αρχείο του Φώτη Πλευρίτη που κατέλαβε την 4η θέση στη  κατηγορία master +40. Μεγάλος ο ανταγωνισμός αλλά και Φώτης πολύ καλά  προετοιμασμένος!


Kαι καποιες αλλες φωτογραφίες του *Φώτη Πλευρίτη* ,από την κατηγορία Μasters +40, στα +90 κιλά.









Eυχαριστούμε τον *Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο* για το φωτογραφικό υλικο που μας διέθεσε  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

H *δεύτερη ελληνική συμμετοχή* στην κατηγορία* Masters +40,* στα *+90 κιλά*, ο *Νίκος Ανδριακόπουλος 
*(ο αθλητής με το νο 110,τέρμα αριστερά όπως κοιτάμε)
*
























*

----------


## Muscleboss

Ένα μεγάλο ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ σε όλα τα παιδιά που πήραν μέρος στον αγώνα.

Είναι μεγάλη μου χαρά να βλέπω τέτοιες ελληνικές αποστολές στο εξωτερικό, σε αγώνες αυτού του επιπέδου. Μεγάλη πρόοδος για το ελληνικό bodybuilding κατά τη γνώμη μου και πιο συγκεκριμένα για την ΕΟΣΔ-IFBB. 

*Γρηγόρης Καραγιάννης:* Του βγάζω το καπέλο. Φοβερή φόρμα. Ίσως η καλύτερή του; Πρότυπο αθλητή κατά τη γνώμη μου, κορυφαία φόρμα και αθλητικό ήθος.  :03. Clap: 

*Φώτης Πλευρίτης:* Από τις φώτος φαίνεται ο "σκληρότερος" αθλητής της κατηγορίας του. Δε μπορώ να έχω καλή άποψη από τις φώτος, αλλά θα ήθελα να δώ κάποια κομπαριζον με τον 3ο (Ισπανο παρακαλω  :01. Rolling Eyes: ) της κατηγορίας του...

*Σταύρος Κορασάνης:* Σωστά προετοιμασμένος έφερε στη σκηνή αυτό που είχε και νομίζω ότι το πλασάρμσα στη 15άδα σε τέτοιο αγώνα είναι επιτυχία. Χαίρομαι κάθε φορά που τον βλέπω στη σκηνή (αναμνήσεις είναι αυτές  :01. Smile: ). Σταύρο ευχαριστούμε και για τις φώτο της προετοιμασίας και αν βρεις ευκαιρία θα περιμένουμε να μας περιγράψεις την εμπειρία σου και τις εντυπώσεις σου από τον αγώνα.

*Γιάννης Μάγκος:* Χρυσοβέργη, από την άλλη πλευρά του Ατλαντικού, περιμένω σχόλιο. Αν προκύψει μήνυση, θα ρθω ειδικά για σένα ως μάρτυρας υπεράσπισης. :08. Turtle:

----------


## korasanis

Δεν ξέρω από που να αρχίσω ... ήταν για μένα κάτι πρωτόγνωρο!Το αρχικό μου πλάνο ήταν να πάω απλά να δω τον αγώνα γιατί το είχα υποσχεθεί στο καλό μου φίλο Daniele Seccaricci που θα επερνε μέρος στους επαγγελματίες!!"Σταυρο μου είπε γιατί δεν ξεκινάς και εσύ προετοιμασία να κατέβεις στο Αrnold , έχει πολλές κατηγορίες σίγουρα κάποια θα ταίριαξει για σένα"Ήταν μέσα Ιουνίου. Ξεκίνησα πάντα με την βοήθεια του Daniele που αν και είχε την δικιά του προετοιμασια ήταν κάθε δευτερόλεπτο διπλά μου και τον ευχαριστώ παρά πολύ για αυτό!Το Αrnold Classic ήταν ένα όνειρο για μένα !!!Το πρωί του Σαββάτου πριν φύγω από το ξενοδοχείο δεν μπορούσα να συγκρατήσω τα δάκρυα χαράς μου! Είχα διαρκώς διπλά μου την σύζυγο μου που θέλω να την ευχαριστήσω και αυτη για την αμέριστη συμπαράσταση της.Ο αγώνας ήταν απίστευτος... πήγα εκεί και είδα 27 συμμέτοχες αλλά δεν με ανχωσε καθόλου αυτό είπα θα δώσω τον καλύτερο μου εαυτό και οτι γίνει....Βack stage όταν άκουσα το νούμερο μου"152"περνάει στην 15αδα  ένοιωσα απλά νικητής!!!Σαν να είχα κερδίσει!! Και δεν έφτανε αυτο πάνω στην χαρά μου ερχετε και άλλο διπλό χτύπημα... φασαρία ,χαμός, κόσμος στα αποδυτήρια ...και ερχετε προς το μέρος μου ο άνθρωπος που άλλαξε το Bodybuilding για πάντα!!!το ίνδαλμα πιστεύω κάθε ατόμου που ασχολειτε με αυτό το άθλημα...Ο Αrnold Schwarzenegger! Μου έδωσε το χέρι του και μου ευχήθηκε καλή τύχη!!"Χάρηκα που σας γνώρισα" του απάντησα! Μέτα ξανά βγήκα στην σκηνή ακολούθησαν κάποια comparisons και πήγαμε  πάλι όλοι αθλητές back stage περιμένοντας τα αποτελέσματα για την τελική εξάδα! Το νούμερο μου δεν ήταν στην λίστα. Δεν στεναχωρήθηκα γιατί είχα ζήσει την εμπειρία και μέσα μου ένοιωθα  νικητής!! Επέστρεψα μαζί με την σύζυγο μου στο ξενοδοχείο με μια αίσθηση ικανοποιήσεις και πληρότητας μέσα μου. Άνοιξα τον υπολογιστή μου και τα μηνύματα από συγγενείς και φίλους που είχα λάβει ήταν παρά πολλά για ακόμη μια φορά δεν μπόρεσα να συγκρατήσω τα δάκρυα μου ,τα συναισθήματα που ένοιωθα ήταν τόσο δυνατά!!Τους ευχαριστώ όλους μέσα από την καρδιά μου!
Τέλος το μονό που μπορώ να κρατήσω από αυτήν την εμπειρία είναι θετικά συναισθήματα και τίποτε άλλο! Ξέρω οτι δεν έκανα κάτι σπουδαίο αλλά για μένα, μέσα μου νοιώθω ότι έχω κάνει ένα μικρο άθλο!
Αυτή ήταν η εμπειρία μου στο Arnold Classic και την μοιράστηκα μαζί σας όπως ακριβώς την έζησα!!!!

----------


## korasanis



----------


## Dreiko

> Αυτή ήταν η εμπειρία μου στο Arnold Classic και την μοιράστηκα μαζί σας όπως ακριβώς την έζησα!!!!


Νομιζω οτι η περιγραφη σου τα λεει ολα!Σ'ευχαριστουμε Σταυρο!! :03. Clap:

----------


## tomaxok

σπουδαια περιγραφη

----------


## Polyneikos

Σταύρο σε ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες σου και για την περιγραφή,νομίζω ότι αυτη η εμπειρία θα σου μείνει αξεχαστη ,θεωρώ ότι ειναι ο κορυφαίος παγκόσμιος ερασιτεχνικός αγώνας  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Ο Σταύρος Κορασάνης είναι αθλητής με ήθος και αθλητική παιδεία και η περιγραφή του τον εκφράζει απόλυτα.
Σταύρο συγχαρητήρια πάνω απο όλα για την προσπάθεια του και να χαίρεσαι την οικογένεια σου. Εύχομαι να τα πούμε και απο κοντά σύντομα!

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικές backstage φωτογραφίες.....

Κατά την ζύγιση,Πλευρίτης & Ανδριακόπουλος

----------


## goldenera

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλη την Ελληνική αποστολή, που έκανε ότι καλύτερο μπορούσε, σε μια περίοδο που η χώρα μας μαστίζεται από πολλά και σοβαρά προβλήματα. Κε Κορασάνη είμαι σίγουρος ότι για όλους μας είστε νικητής, και η συγκίνηση είναι και για εμάς μεγάλη διαβάζοντας την περιγραφή σας. :03. Clap:

----------


## tomaxok

πολυ καλοσ ο κ. καραγιαννης,σχεδον σαν τον ζειν.μου αρεσει και ο ανδρικοπουλος.συχγαρητηρια σε ολη την αποστολη

----------


## Polyneikos

Mερικές φωτογραφίες από την κατηγορία* SuperHeavyWeight (+100)*,όπου διαγωνίστηκαν οι *Γιαννης Μαγκος* και *Γιάννης Τσούνος*.
Πανω από 35 αθλητές στην κατηγορία  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πάντως όλες οι ελληνικές συμμετοχές αξιοπρεπέστατες άσχετα απο την κατάταξη , άλλωστε σε τόσους αθλητες καλούς και πολυάρθμους οι νεοεμφανιζόμενοι δικοί μας δεν έχουν την ίδια αντιμετώπηση απο τους κριτες , πάντα η συχνότητα των συμμετοχών κάνει το μάτι των κριτών να πέφτει επάνω τους , οπότε άξιοι όλοι
οι γυναίκες επίσης με την κρητικοπούλου το φαβορί ήταν όλες σε τέλεια φόρμα και ανταγωνιστικές σ αυτο το επίπεδο και αυτο καθιερώνει σταθερα την χώρα μας όπως και παλιότερα άλλωστε στην ελίτ του γυναικείου ββ και φίτνες 
αλλα ο φώτης πλευρίτης, γρηγόρης καραγιάννης , ήταν οι καλύτερες θέσεις και καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα την συγκίνηση του σταύρου κορασάνη γιατι έχω νιώσει τέτοιες στιγμές και καταλαβαίνω , αυτο περισότερο σε διεθνείς αγώνες όπου εκπροσωπούμε την χώρα μας και πραγματικα είναι σαν ντοπάρισμα ψυχολογικό 

ο Γιάννης ο Τσούνος επίσης βελτιωμένος με φοβερή μαζα και σχήμα αλλα έπεσε στην περίπτωση όπως και ο μάγκος που είχε υψηλό και πολυάριθμο ανταγωνισμό , αλλα δεν είναι και τυχαίος αγώνας , είναι αγώνας που έχει την σφραγίδα του ανθρώπου που ανέδειξε το σύγχρονο ββ του άρνολντ και αυτο απο μόνο του αποτελεί εγγύηση  , δέλεαρ και κύρος 

για ακόμη μια φορα μπράβο σε όλα τα παιδια και πάντα  επιτυχία στούς επόμενους στόχους τους  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Mερικές ακόμα backstage φωτογραφίες από την ελληνική αποστολή

Στο αεροδτόμιο πριν την αναχώρηση

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Συγχαρητηρια στην ομοσπονδια,και προσωπικα στον Ιορδανη Λεβεντελη, που σχηματισε μια τοσο μεγαλη Εθνικη ομαδα σε ενα τοσο κορυφαιο αγωνα.Δυσλολο πραγμα.Ο Σπυρος Μπουρναζος πανταχου παρων.Μακαρι και εγω οταν αγωνιζομουν να ειχα ενα τοσο χρησιμο συνοδο.Τυχεροι οι αθλητες μας,που σε μια τετοια σκληρη αναμετρηση ειχαν την ανεκτιμητη συμπαρασταση και συμβουλες του Σπυρου Μπουρναζου.
Και μονο να προφερεις το οναμα του εν λογω αγωνα,νοιωθεις δεος.Αρνολντ Κλασσικ.Αρα ,οσοι αθλητες δεν πετυχαν μεγαλη διακριση ειναι απολυτα δικαιολογημενοι διοτι ο αγωνας αυτος ειναι στη κορυφη του κοσμου.Απο οσο μου επιτρεπουν οι φωτογραφιες,διαπιστωνω οτι ολη η ομαδα ειχε δουλεψει πολυ σκληρα.Για παραδειγμα,οι μηροι του Ανδριακοπουλου ειναι για Ολυμπια.Για να το τεκμηριωσω καλυτερα αυτο που αναφερω , θα σας πω οτι κατα τη γνωμη μου ο Alexander Kodzoev ειναι καλυτερος απο τον Rhoden που νικησε στους επαγγελματιες.Αυτο τα λεει ολα.
Φυσικα ο Φωτης ο Πλευριτης και ο Γρηγορης ο Καραγιαννης ,που πηραν τετοιες διακρισεις, αξιζουν πολλα μπραβο ,και δικαιως τους συζητα ολη η Ελλαδα γιατι οι επιτυχιες τους ειναι εκπληκτικες.

----------


## Polyneikos

Kαι κάποιες ακόμα backstage φωτογραφίες ....




















Αρνολντ - Σαντόχα

----------

